# El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por «franquista» en medio de una monumental protesta



## asqueado (4 Ene 2023)

El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta


El PSOE retira una cruz católica de un parque Castellón de la Plana por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta.




okdiario.com







«Sinvergüenza», «desgraciado», «terrorista de mierda», «payaso» o «hijo de puta», han sido algunos de los insultos que han recibido con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja los miembros de Compromís.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

*PSOE y COMPROMIS HIJOS DE PUTA *


----------



## asqueado (4 Ene 2023)

Los vecinos claman contra el derribo de la cruz de Castellón


Los vecinos de Castellón no entienden que PSOE y Compromís derriben la cruz del parque de Ribalta por "franquista" y así lo han reclamado.




okdiario.com


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Los vecinos ñiñiñiñi
Pero pedro el destructor con todo y con cojones y empaque, yo voy a votarle, HEZPAÑA MERECE LO PEOR


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (4 Ene 2023)

"monumental protesta" = 4 tarados franquijjjtajjjj borrachos jajajjaajjajjjj

okdiarrea/10


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

ZASCA....


----------



## Lector21 (4 Ene 2023)

Quitando cruces católicas y construyendo nuevas mezquitas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Ene 2023)

No hay derecho. Esa cruz no tiene nada que ver con dictaduras. Ni con laicidad, porque su presencia no fuerza a nadie a creer o no creer y en qué o a quién, sino que refleja cierto carácter de la civilización occidental y de la cultura española.

..................

h t t p s://okdiario.com/

COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA
*El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por «franquista» en medio de una monumental protesta*
*Los trabajos para retirar este símbolo católicos costarán casi 60.000 euros*
*Un juez permite mantener la cruz en Villarrobledo tras pedir su retirada una asociación memorialista
PSOE y Podemos rechazan que Calvo explique el derribo de la Cruz de Aguilar con la Ley de Memoria*








[video pincha aquí]

*PAULA BAENA*

04/01/2023 14:30
ACTUALIZADO: 04/01/2023 14:38


El Ayuntamiento de *Castellón*, con la alcaldesa socialista Amparo Marco al frente, ha comenzado este miércoles el derribo de la cruz católica instalada en el parque de Ribalta, en medio de una monumental protesta por parte de aquellos que se oponen a su retirada.

Los trabajos para quitar este símbolo cristiano instalado en 1944, que costarán casi 60.000 euros, se han desarrollado en medio de un fuerte dispositivo policial y con manifestantes que han clamado contra miembros de Compromís -socios del Gobierno municipal-, presentes en el lugar, que se mofaban de sus quejas.

«Sinvergüenza», «desagraciado», «terrorista de mierda», «payaso» o «hijo de puta», han sido algunos de los insultos que han recibido con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja los miembros de Compromís.

El diputado nacional de la formación Joan Baldoví, ha calificado a los manifestantes de «trogloditas» y ha compartido en sus redes sociales imágenes de los tensos momentos que se han producido.



Aunque Baldoví tilda de «franquista» la cruz, lo cierto es que en su inscripción rezaba desde 1979 la frase «*por todas las víctimas de violencia*», por lo tanto, no era un homenaje a los caídos del bando nacional en la Guerra Civil, como lo fue en 1944 cuando la leyenda decía «en honor a los caídos por Dios y por España». Tras su retirada, la cruz será trasladada a la iglesia de Santo Tomás de Villanueva.

Según la concejal de Memoria Democrática del Consistorio, *Verònica Ruiz* (Compromís), «por fin comienzan las obras que verdaderamente harán que se retire el monumento de exaltación al franquismo de la vía pública, después de varios procedimientos judiciales, incluso alguna querella y tres licitaciones, cumpliendo así la Ley de Memoria Democrática y la Ley de Memoria Histórica valenciana».

Mientras tanto, el diputado de Compromís y ex consejero de Cultura, *Vicent Marzà*, afirma en sus redes sociales que «no hay mejor manera de empezar un año que derribando homenajes a la dictadura».



La ejecución del proyecto, que incluye la retirada de la cruz, se prevé que tenga una duración de seis semanas y tiene también como objetivo recuperar el espacio ajardinado.

Por tanto, a lo largo del período se trabajará en el acondicionamiento e integración del espacio. En primer lugar, se procederá a derribar la estructura de hormigón y mármol, así como las escaleras que se encuentran en la cruz. En caso de sufrir algún daño, la cruz durante su retirada será reparada por Solaris Purgare, empresa adjudicataria de este proyecto del Acord de Fadrell.


*TEMAS:*
Castellón
Compromís
franquista
PSOE


----------



## fluffy (4 Ene 2023)

Los de Compromis son de largo los más activos antiespañoles. Hay un fulano en sus filas que lleva años escudriñando todas los callejeros de todos los pueblos de España buscando calles que le suenen franquistas y obligando a sus vecinos a cambiarles el nombre.


----------



## fluffy (4 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
Eso es concordia democrática y tal.


----------



## frenlib (4 Ene 2023)

Disfrutad lo votado.


----------



## frenlib (4 Ene 2023)

Por mí como si el gobierno decidiese bombardear con nukes todos los monumentos históricos.


----------



## iases (4 Ene 2023)

fluffy dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
> Eso es concordia democrática y tal.



Esos " vecinos" se han estado riendo 40 años de los muertos ajenos y ahora que no lo pueden hacer más rabian


----------



## Eigentum (4 Ene 2023)

Conozco gente de compromis a nivel local, son gente que viven con sus padres, tiran de becas o ganan cuatro duros por ir a sesiones del ayuntamiento etc, es gente que en cuanto pierda votos compromis, acabarán mendigando, en las drogas, el alcohol o viviendo con los papis hasta que hereden la vivienda, no exagero pero los que conozco de IU o Compromis son autenticos energumenos.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

fluffy dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
> Eso es concordia democrática y tal.



La ignorancia y el sectarismo les convierte en una bestia .


----------



## Agente Coulson (4 Ene 2023)

Si no fuera por la impresora ya estaríamos al borde de otra guerra.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (4 Ene 2023)

Espero que le metan la cruz entera por el culo al antonio


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2023)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si no fuera por la impresora ya estaríamos al borde de otra guerra.




Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.


----------



## Pabloom (4 Ene 2023)

iases dijo:


> Esos " vecinos" se han estado riendo 40 años de los muertos ajenos y ahora que no lo pueden hacer más rabian



Tienes razón, yo sólo espero que sigan haciendolos rabiar, cada vez más y más y más... Hasta que un día su rabia reviente en una explosión de ira y las risitas de los otros se transformen en rictus de terror . 


De momento no lo estáis haciendo mal... Aunque yo quisiera un poco más de presión por vuestra parte.


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Ene 2023)

Lo peor que les puede pasar a estos rojos casposos y trasnochados es quedarse sin presuntos simbolos franquistas.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

asqueado dijo:


> El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta
> 
> 
> El PSOE retira una cruz católica de un parque Castellón de la Plana por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta.
> ...



Muy suaves me parecen esos insultos.


----------



## todoayen (4 Ene 2023)

Vamos, vamos, es sabido que Cristo era facha. Para algo se inventó el palabro cristofascista.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No hay derecho. Esa cruz no tiene nada que ver con dictaduras. Ni con laicidad, porque su presencia no fuerza a nadie a creer o no creer y en qué o a quién, sino que refleja cierto carácter de la civilización occidental y de la cultura española.
> 
> ..................
> 
> ...



Luego dices algo contra el islam y el risitas de la foto te llama racista. País de soplappollas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Ene 2023)

Espero que los valencianos esten contentos con sus politicos, pronto podran ser el patio trasero de Cataluña.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Los trasnochados socialcomunistas estrenan 2023 anclados en los años 30' del siglo pasado, incapaces de salir de la máquina del tiempo.


----------



## iases (4 Ene 2023)

Pabloom dijo:


> Tienes razón, yo sólo espero que sigan haciendolos rabiar, cada vez más y más y más... Hasta que un día su rabia reviente en una explosión de ira y las risitas de los otros se transformen en rictus de terror .
> 
> 
> De momento no lo estáis haciendo mal... Aunque yo quisiera un poco más de presión por vuestra parte.



Sabes igual que yo que a lo máximo que llegáis es a ir llorando a donde vuestro consejero espiritual y este os manda 10 avemarías y pacasa


----------



## iases (4 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Los trasnochados socialcomunistas estrenan 2023 anclados en los años 30' del siglo pasado, incapaces de salir de la máquina del tiempo.



Yo iba a decir lo mismo de los fachas anclados a sus dictaduras , cunetas y confesionarios


----------



## Felson (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Esta progresia que se ha hecho con el país es igual de ignorante que los talibanes que destrozaron los monumentos históricos porque les "ofendían". Qué mérito tiene derribar una cruz de hace más de 70 años dedicada a las víctimas de violencia?


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Ene 2023)

Seguro que si fuese una media luna en vez de una cruz no se les ocurriría ni tocarla.

Pero como hay que quitar todo lo que sea católico con la excusa de que es facha, pues ea.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Seguro que si fuese una media luna en vez de una cruz no se les ocurriría ni tocarla.
> 
> Pero como hay que quitar todo lo que sea católico con la excusa de que es facha, pues ea.



Están más preocupados por evitar posibles vestigios franquistas que por evitar violadores.


----------



## Pabloom (4 Ene 2023)

iases dijo:


> Sabes igual que yo que a lo máximo que llegáis es a ir llorando a donde vuestro consejero espiritual y este os manda 10 avemarías y pacasa



Si sí, por supuesto, somos unos cagados y encima nos va la marcha. La verdad es que podéis mearnos en la cara y cagarnos en la boca que lo único que haremos es llorar en internec. Yo os animo a que sigáis así


----------



## Diek (4 Ene 2023)

La Cruz del Ribalta, llevan años detrás...pero los de Compromís y demás ralea se joden porque la cruz mas grande, que se ve desde toda la ciudad de Castellón, la del Bartolo, no la pueden retirar.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Están más preocupados por evitar posibles vestigios franquistas que por evitar violadores.



Es más peligrosa una cruz que toda la violencia que tenemos cada dia en España gracias a la moronegrada que no paramos de acoger via paguitas


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Pozi,algo hemos ganado, antes quemaban las iglesias con los curas dentro.


----------



## RogerKint (4 Ene 2023)

frenlib dijo:


> Por mí como si el gobierno decidiese bombardear con nukes todos los monumentos históricos.



A ver si te bombardean a ti, gilipollas.


----------



## Diek (4 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Esta progresia que se ha hecho con el país es igual de ignorante que los talibanes que destrozaron los monumentos históricos porque les "ofendían". Qué mérito tiene derribar una cruz de hace más de 70 años dedicada a las víctimas de violencia?



Por lo menos no la han "derribado", se quita del parque y se la llevan a una Iglesia, pero porque había mucha polémica con el tema.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

Masonada wins.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Antes quemaban iglesias.....Ahora sólo retiran cruces.
¡De momento!


----------



## mcd (4 Ene 2023)

estan por crear puestos para que cobren una nomina sus redes clientelares, poniendo sicologas y coachers positivos en los ambulatorios

Orgullosas de estar locas

con lo barato y eficaz que es ir a misa y hacer penitencia


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Éstos no van a parar hasta acabar en las cunetas. 

Así sea.


----------



## esquilero (4 Ene 2023)

asqueado dijo:


> El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta
> 
> 
> El PSOE retira una cruz católica de un parque Castellón de la Plana por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta.
> ...




Monumental?


cuatro paletos vagos en paro que han ido a pasar el rato, me parece a mi.


----------



## Gorguera (4 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> *El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por «franquista» en medio de una monumental protesta*
> *Los trabajos para retirar este símbolo católicos costarán casi 60.000 euros*
> *Un juez permite mantener la cruz en Villarrobledo tras pedir su retirada una asociación memorialista
> PSOE y Podemos rechazan que Calvo explique el derribo de la Cruz de Aguilar con la Ley de Memoria*




















Quien quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Gorguera dijo:


> Quien quiera entender que entienda.



*JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDEN*


----------



## Yomismita (4 Ene 2023)

iases dijo:


> Esos " vecinos" se han estado riendo 40 años de los muertos ajenos y ahora que no lo pueden hacer más rabian



Se había cambiado la placa original por una más inclusiva


----------



## tortura (4 Ene 2023)

La cruz expresa nuestro reconocimiento -en común- de que somos una nación también católica (hace referencia a la figura de Jesucristo) que murió por nosotros en la cruz, y que significa un "acontecer" eclesiástico que merece respeto por su "exaltación de fe cristiana" cosa que protege nuestra Constitución y que la Iglesia es la que lo dispone así. Hay que no vengarse de aquellos que lucharon por "nuestra España" -los dos bandos- y que ya que hay estatuas o calles dedicados a los republicanos también hay que reconocer a los hombres y mujeres libres que dieron su vida por España. NO A ESTA CAMPAÑA INTIMIDATORIA QUE SIGNIFICA UNA DIVERSIÓN SIN LIMITES CONTRA ESPAÑA YA QUE ATENTA A NUESTRA SOBERANÍA NACIONAL Y A TODO AQUELLO POR LO QUE DIERON VIDA NUESTROS PADRES...MAL GOBIERNO DIGO YO... Y ESPERO QUE CUANDO GOBIERNE ALGUIEN SERIO POR LO MENOS SE VUELVA A RESTAURAR EL DAÑO SUFRIDO.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ene 2023)

Eliminando símbolos de la mejor época de la España moderna...


----------



## Yomismita (4 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



Es la propaganda


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Ene 2023)

Cuatro páginas y nadie dice nada de los perros del Estado.

Otra vez siendo los cooperadores necesarios de la destrucción moral de España.

De verdad que no os podéis imaginar el asco que me entra al ver uno de ellos.


----------



## zeromus44 (4 Ene 2023)

Cómo se ríe la escoria cuando los perros les protegen y se saben intocables. Ya me gustaría ver cómo se cambian las tornas. Ni os lo imagináis.


----------



## Helion + (4 Ene 2023)

Ya lo malo no es que quiten una cruz, si no , la carencia total de conocimiento sobre la naturaleza humana.
La idea errónea de que el ser humano puede evolucionar como un Pokémon en una mala entendida lectura de la ciencia y el adoctrinamiento en filosofías antihumanas , conllevará la destrucción de estos que la implantan. Y no pq los destruya nadie , si no, pq la realidad es testaruda.
La religión católica ha sabido adecuarse durante mucho tiempo a la realidad humana y al contexto de este pais y no creo que la sustituyan estos por algo más funcional.
Conclusión ;tarde o temprano serán devorados por el nihilismo que siembran y se implantará una doctrina más fuerte y más correlativa con la esencia humana. No les va a servir de nada la manipulación de masa , el espionaje masivo de internet, la teoría de juegos al servicio de la manipulación o el control con la big data. Al final se abre un brecha en el momento en que todo el mundo necesite un diasepam para dormir y un prozac para adaptarse a una realidad para la que no tienen más herramientas


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



Infiltrados a cascoporro de Francia, Reino Pirata, Alemania y Rusia desde hace décadas. Muchas personas a las cuales crees españolas realmente son extranjeros rojeando infiltrados por aquí. El murciano no confía en Liu Sivaya, por ejemplo. Me da que piensa que es una comunista infiltrada enviada por los rojos de Rusia.

También hay infiltrados de países panchos y asiáticos rojos, pero éstos no se pueden camuflar tan bien porque su aspecto es de indio o asiático y tienen menos éxito en la infiltración. Éstos recurrirán a técnicas del tipo lavado de cerebro a locales para conseguir el auto-odio (como les hacen en Alemania a los autóctonos comunes de allí), sobornos a psicópatas locales, etc.

Edito para agregar que es posible que también nos estén enviando rojos infiltrados desde África. Por lo visto, también hay países comunistas por allí. Y sus espías son enviados a Europa y a todo el continente americano para subvertirlo al rojismo.


----------



## wopa (4 Ene 2023)

Paganos comunistas asquerosos. Son unos mierdas. No hay más que ver sus logros: desenterrar un par de muertos y tumbar una cruz. Cuando estalle la guerra no habrá piedad. El Sagrado Corazón de Jesús está de nuestro lado.


----------



## zirick (4 Ene 2023)

Destruyendo la historia.
Si la borras, nunca ocurrió.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2023)

fluffy dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
> Eso es concordia democrática y tal.



Si los vecinos HICIERAN LO QUE HAY QUE HACER, otro pollo pitaria. Pero son todos toreritos cobardes de mierda


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Ene 2023)

Menudos sinvergüenzas. ¿Tanto miedo les causa un símbolo que cada día tiene menos adeptos?

Son unos cobardes, unos revanchistas y unos perdedores.

La culpa no es suya o no toda al menos. Habría que culpar a quienes votan a la izmierda para que ocurran estas cosas

HAZ QUE PASE


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Ene 2023)

Lástima que no retiren tb a palazos toda la carcundia frikyfascista..


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Pozi,algo hemos ganado, antes quemaban las iglesias con los curas dentro.



Se estsn perdiendo las sanas costumbres....


----------



## Rustin (4 Ene 2023)

El odio de esta gente proviene de su sentimiento de inferioridad; la izquierda aspira a presentarse como una falsa "salvadora" y por ello no soporta las figuras que representan la auténtica salvación, que está consagrado magníficamente en la cruz de Jesús, y en el sacrificio y amor hacia el prójimo del que tantos cristianos han dado muestras en la Historia, y del que ellos están tan distantes.

Es lo que explica los disaparates de entonces:







...y sus maldades:


----------



## Soy forero (4 Ene 2023)

Menos mal que tienen protección policial, que si no terminan linchados


----------



## mxmanu (4 Ene 2023)

A disfrutar lo votado


----------



## Soy forero (4 Ene 2023)

Rustin dijo:


> El odio de esta gente proviene de su sentimiento de inferioridad; la izquierda aspira a presentarse como una falsa "salvadora" y por ello no soporta las figuras que representan la auténtica salvación, que está consagrado magníficamente en la cruz de Jesús, y en el sacrificio y amor hacia el prójimo del que tantos cristianos han dado muestras en la Historia, y del que ellos están tan distantes.
> 
> Es lo que explica los disaparates de entonces:
> 
> ...



Que cuneta tienen los de las fotos...


----------



## Anka Motz (4 Ene 2023)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Seguro que si fuese una media luna en vez de una cruz no se les ocurriría ni tocarla.



Eso que dices ya ocurrió en las Fallas de 2021.....
Y por eso la "indultaron" entre los aplausos de los ONGetas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Ene 2023)

Mucha protesta pero luego todos a votar a la PSOHEZ a ver si cae paguita.


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Ene 2023)

Los terroristas mandan en españa.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (4 Ene 2023)

Qué guerra más bien ganada.


----------



## tortura (4 Ene 2023)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Los terroristas mandan en españa.



Para mí que llevas toda la razón, en España no se puede presumir y menos de linchar a aquellos que aún se siguen considerando cristianos. La fe de Jesucristo es nuestra fe si no las Iglesias serán consideradas ilegales y sus siervos unos déspotas como algo que puede ser una secta. Ya los* PSOISTAS* VUELVEN A RECUPERAR EL TINO DEL 36 Y A ENTERRAR DE NUEVO -EN VIDA- A TODOS AQUELLOS QUE NO SON CONSIDERADOS COMO SUS "HIJOS" (ES DECIR A AQUELLOS QUE NO LES RIEN SU COMPLACENCIA. TODOS COLOCADOS Y BIEN VOTADOS.


----------



## dapman (4 Ene 2023)

¿En qué se diferencia esa forma de actualizar de la tan denostada forma de actuar de los talibanes derribando monumentos del pasado?


----------



## Clorhídrico (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Despotricador (4 Ene 2023)

Yo sólo veo un tío echando pestes, otro riéndose, cuatro maderos y unos cuantos de miranda.


----------



## jeiper (4 Ene 2023)

Si la pusieron en 1944, es franquista. Es correcto y en estricta aplicación de la ley de memoria democrática.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



DISGENESIA.
MESTIZAJE.

nada bueno sale de ahi


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Ene 2023)

La izquierda, una vez mas, no puede dejar pasar una oportunidad (y en fechas tan señaladas) para provocar e intentar ofender a los cristianos.
Como sigan buscando, lo encuentran.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Ene 2023)

jeiper dijo:


> Si la pusieron en 1944, es franquista. Es correcto y en estricta aplicación de la ley de memoria democrática.



Espero que cuando haya un gobierno normal se elimine esa ley y vuelva todo a su ser.


----------



## Rustin (4 Ene 2023)

dapman dijo:


> ¿En qué se diferencia esa forma de actualizar de la tan denostada forma de actuar de los talibanes derribando monumentos del pasado?



La barbarie en Asia de los musulmanes, destruyendo los símbolos de moralidad que representaban los Budhas:







Y la barbarie en Occidente, de los comunistas destruyendo los símbolos de moralidad de Cristo:



Tras la destrucción:













Aquí los bárbaros paganos, con gesto triunfal. 

Los 5 frailes que custodiaban el lugar, fueron asesinados.

Disparando contra frailes y estatuas eran muy valientes.


----------



## Pajirri (4 Ene 2023)

acabo de tener 1 ereccion de caballo.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Ene 2023)

*Nota para los dirigentes de Vox, entiendo que de particular importancia:

Si se llega a posiciones políticas lo bastante robustas como para empezar a echar abajo el desaguisado montado por ZP y sucesores en esta materia, recuérdese:

1.- Derogar la vigente ley de memoria democrática implicaría, dado que contiene una disposición derogatoria de la anterior, de memoria histórica, que esta última fuera "resucitada". Por tanto es esencial derogar ambas. Primero la actual. Acto seguido, la anterior. Oigo a los peperos hablar de derogar la actual pero callar sobre la anterior, que recordemos, mantuvieron vigente. No caigan en la trampa.

2.- Una vez derogadas las nacionales, derogar las regionales, pues no en vano vienen a nacer de las anteriores.

3.- Puesto que se derogan esas leyes también se derogan sus efectos. Es por tanto que procede instar a los ayuntamientos, ministerios y taifas donde proceda o se pueda a que se restituya el patrimonio destruido a su estado anterior. TODO el que haya sido retirado o destruido en virtud de esas leyes ha de volver a su sitio por cuenta de la administración que lo haya ejecutado.
Del mismo modo denominaciones de lugares, nombres de calles, menciones honoríficas etc.

Esto es lo que esperamos muchos en función de que se pueda, conforme se haya obtenido en las urnas fuerza bastante para imponerlo a los nuevos Gobiernos a todos los niveles, Nacional, Taifal y Municipal.*

@ciberecovero
@acitisuJ


----------



## superloki (4 Ene 2023)

El objetivo principal que les encantaría derribar es la Cruz de los Caídos. Van tirando las pequeñas que hay en algunas poblaciones, pero si pudieran tirar la cruz del Valle de los Caídos no lo dudarían ni un segundo. Eso les escuece de mala manera, porque son palabras mayores... tirar esa cruz es otro tema totalmente diferente...


----------



## Covaleda (4 Ene 2023)

fluffy dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
> Eso es concordia democrática y tal.



Luego llegarán los resultados y se sorprenderán todavía.
Hay que ser hijo de la gran puta. NADA les impide erigir memoriales a sus muertos. Pero no tienen suficiente con ello, necesitan borrar las pruebas de los crímenes cometidos en el pasado por los suyos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Covaleda dijo:


> *Nota para los dirigentes de Vox, entiendo que de particular importancia:
> 
> Si se llega a posiciones políticas lo bastante robustas como para empezar a echar abajo el desaguisado montado por ZP y sucesores en esta materia, recuérdese:
> 
> ...



El zampapollas de cibercovero haciendo masajitos a Olona, la Charo pertur.

El ridículo de los boxlerdos es antológico


----------



## Covaleda (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El zampapollas de cibercovero haciendo masajitos a Olona, la Charo pertur.
> 
> El ridículo de los boxlerdos es antológico



Fuera de mi pantalla. Para mi esto es un tema serio.


----------



## George Orwell (4 Ene 2023)

La gente votó eso.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

La siguiente pondremos una media luna el doble de grande y los mismos que ahora ríen se arrodillarán para chupar todas las pollas con crema vieja que encuentren. 


Alla uk bar hijos de puta traidores


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 Ene 2023)

Luego se tiran 80 años llorando.


----------



## Agente Coulson (4 Ene 2023)

jeiper dijo:


> Si la pusieron en 1944, es franquista. Es correcto y en estricta aplicación de la ley de memoria democrática.



Que se construyera en tiempos de Franco no la convierte en franquista. Es un símbolo religioso.


----------



## Kalanders (4 Ene 2023)

¿Creían que el sos hialismo era una broma?


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2023)

Ya saben lo que tienen que hacer cuando vean a ese risitas por la calle,compromis el partido de los pedofilos


----------



## mateww (4 Ene 2023)

Estos no se han enterado aún que la guerra civil acabó hace más de 80 años


----------



## wopa (4 Ene 2023)

En algún momento acabará esa concentración, no? Terminarán la faena y cada uno a su casa. Le sigo al más gallito de todos y a ver si se me pone chulo cuando no haya policía.  Lo baño a lapos y le pongo a rezar el padrenuestro a voz en grito. Hijos de puta.


----------



## Tronio (4 Ene 2023)

Muy democrático,sin preguntar ni nada a la gente que vive allí

¿De que se rie ese cínico enajenado?



Ya nos reiremos todos y más fuerte,mientras refresco la memoria de las canalladas que hicieron sus idolos contra patrimonio nacional:









Guerra y destrucción en Castellón


«En plena guerra civil, el arte y la historia castellonense sufrieron un gran atropello bajo el mandato republicano»



www.abc.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2023)

Lector21 dijo:


> Quitando cruces católicas y construyendo nuevas mezquitas.



Detrás de todo esto hay mucho más que simple ideología o revanchismo que a estas alturas después de casi 100 años, no tiene ningún sentidos, sobre todo cuando se había pasado página cuando llegó la democracia .

La destrucción del catolicismo en España tiene dos finalidades :

- la usurpación del incalculable patrimonio de la iglesia en en breve será privatizado como hicieron con las empresas públicas 

- la cesión de ese espacio al islam, que son los que están financiando a los políticos criminales que nos gobiernan, sicarios de los enemigos.


----------



## Nakatone (4 Ene 2023)

Joder, nada menos que Castellón, epicentro luciferino por excelencia... 2023 promete brindarnos muchas mierdas oscuras.


----------



## f700b (5 Ene 2023)

No jodais que Franco fundí la iglesia catolica


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2023)

La verdad, me indignaría, peeeeero.....








































Como que no, si a los Cucktólicos les gusta poner la otra mejilla, es su problema.


----------



## pamplinero (5 Ene 2023)

Ya vereis, nos quitaran las 6 Copas de Europa (Champions) por franquistas.


----------



## Aotearoa (5 Ene 2023)

Para el telecreyente estandarizado (que confía en el gobierno y tiene su conciencia y voluntad enajenados por el adoctrinamiento NOM) le resulta imposible discernir que toda la imposición ideológica es esencialmente un antievangelio: destruir la familia, triturafetismo, mutilaciones, abusos de menores, los niños pertenecen al estado no a sus padres, etc. para Santxes, Irena Montera, Descoione Petarda, etc. son una oportunidad para hacer méritos ante el Baphomet cornudo, tetudo y peludo, y una cortesía, un favor especial porque, como está escrito, "también los demonios creen y tiemblan", de ahí el afán de derribar cruces y erradicar toda referencia al Señor y Salvador Jesucristo, en resumen, que la bicha no se espante.

Pero en *Gálatas 6:7-9 queda claro que "*_Nolite errare: Deus non irridetur_". Luego vendrán las risas del padre de la mentira y homicida desde el principio:













La ley trans y la «sí es sí», en persona: 25 años, transgénero y pedófilo, embaraza a una niña de 14


Así ha sido la condena al pedófilo David Orton tras dejar embarazada a una niña de 14 años haciéndose pasar por una mujer.




www.religionenlibertad.com













Un neurocirujano pediátrico considera «atrocidad médica» los tratamientos de «afirmación de género»


El doctor Michael Egnor los compara con la eugenesia, la lobotomía o el experimento Tuskegee: son "mala práctica", una práctica "criminal", afirma.




www.religionenlibertad.com













El «Times» publica un nuevo macrorreportaje sobre la infancia trans: seis conclusiones alarmantes


Estas son las principales advertencias en torno al uso de bloqueadores en menores trans, admitidas por el New York Times.




www.religionenlibertad.com













Cuestionar los postulados del lobby gay... camino de ser un «delito de lesa humanidad» para la ONU


La Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas se ha lanzado a debatir un tratado sobre crímenes de lesa humanidad por delitos de "homofobia". Una ...




www.religionenlibertad.com













Psicólogos avisan: «Sin testosterona... en 20 años no tienes huesos, ¿se lo dirán a los trans?»


La psicóloga Vicenta Esteve Biot denuncia que la nueva Ley Trans es "el aquí y el ahora" para que los jóvenes no puedan pensar en las consecuencias...




www.religionenlibertad.com





Abogados satánicos cierra la cuenta de abogados cristianos:



https://twitter.com/search?lang=es&src=hash&q=%23AbogadosCristianos















Denuncian a una escuela que castigó a niños por no querer participar en el 'orgullo LGTB'







www.outono.net













La Generalitat enseña a los niños de tres años a masturbarse


Si quiere vomitar lea el programa Coeduca’t, del Departamento de Educación de la Generalitat, Un apartado se titula: «placeres, sexualidades y destinos sexuales». Se explica que los maestros …




somatemps.me













El Templo Satánico demanda a Texas por dificultar sus ritos para practicar abortos


El Templo Satánico ha demandado al Estado de Texas, quejándose de que sus regulaciones sobre el aborto, como por ejemplo el requisito de ver la ecografía, interfieren con el ritual «religioso» del aborto del Templo y, por tanto, violan su «libertad religiosa».




www.infocatolica.com













Templo satánico en Dallas promueve realización de abortos como «ritual religioso»


«El templo satánico en realidad está promoviendo su ritual religioso. ¿No dice eso mucho sobre lo que es el aborto?», se preguntó la líder provida canadiense Laura Klassen, en su cuenta en Instagram.




www.infocatolica.com













La masonería ultima «un templo único en el mundo»… y está en España: Hacienda pagará millones


La Masonería contará con un "templo único en el mundo"... y estará en España.




www.religionenlibertad.com





_A partir del minuto 56:40 Serge Abad-Gallardo explica lo que es la 'cadena de unión' masónica y a partir del 59:50 explica la abjuración implícita del bautismo cuando se ingresa en la masonería:_



_*Los masones de ERC subvencionan una fiesta ANTI-REYES magos con los marroquíes:*_









 Los marroquíes celebran en Manresa la fiesta «Anti-Reyes Magos»


Se trata de la asociación Al Qwa de Manresa que busca la «integración» en la ciudad de marroquíes y de otras personas procedentes del norte de África. La mejor forma de «integrarse» ha sido organiz…




somatemps.me





Esta profecía especialmente dedicada a aquellos a los que se les olvida que _'Nolite errare: Deus non irridetur' Gálatas, 6: 7-9_

*El Misterio de la Masonería. Descorriendo el Velo | Biblia y Tradición

No se encontró la página | Biblia y Tradición

181. – ¿Comienza el total cumplimiento de una profecía?*

Lo que pasa en Italia y el desprecio profundo con que los intelectuales de Francia miran la Masonería y la alarma de los escritores ingleses, que con espíritu imparcial y patriótico estudian el movimiento revolucionario actual, dirigido desde Rusia, y que no han podido dejar de ver la íntima conexión del Bolchevismo con el Judaísmo y de ambos con la Masonería; además las evidentes señales de que el poder actual de la Masonería en la casi totalidad de las naciones europeas y tal vez de las americanas dista mucho de lo que fue en los tres primeros cuartos del siglo pasado; todo esto, digo, hace pensar si no es ya el tiempo en que comienza su decadencia definitiva, después de haber llegado al cenit de su poder y gloria, según *la predicción que se atribuye a la Beata Ana María Taigi, dirigida a León XII, a principios del siglo XIX*, con estas palabras:

*”*_Padre Santo, *los francmasones no hacen actualmente mucho ruido, pero poco a poco crecerá su audacia y llegará una hora en que parecerán ser los amos absolutos. Mas Dios los quebrantará de una manera terrible” *( Rev. des SS. Secr., p. 277, 1925)._


----------



## Sputnik (5 Ene 2023)

Sacado de los comentarios

"El odio a la Cruz es consustancial en la izquierda. Es la única ideología política del mundo cuya esencia de su existencia es esa: destruir la Cruz. Y tiene su origen en que los creadores del socialismo fueron los judeo-bolcheviques.
A los niños soviéticos en las escuelas se les obligaba a cantar esto:
"La estrella de Belén ya se ha extinguido.
Pero entre nosotros brilla eterna la estrella de cinco puntas(derivada de la estrella de David)
La Cruz y los iconos, todas eas antiguallas
las hemos arrojado a la basura,
porque todos esos trebejos

ensombrecen nuestra ruta.
Hemos abatido toda esa credulidad putrefacta"

La estrella judeo-bolchevique de cinco puntas es derivada de la estrella de David. Cada punta representa un DOMINIO.
El político, el economico el del proletariado, el de la prensa y el dominio absoluto mundial."


----------



## th3burbu (5 Ene 2023)

Lector21 dijo:


> Quitando cruces católicas y construyendo nuevas mezquitas.



El plan.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

Están levantando odios que ya estaban dormidos. Los que dividen dan asco.


----------



## Pabloom (5 Ene 2023)

Covaleda dijo:


> *Nota para los dirigentes de Vox, entiendo que de particular importancia:
> 
> Si se llega a posiciones políticas lo bastante robustas como para empezar a echar abajo el desaguisado montado por ZP y sucesores en esta materia, recuérdese:
> 
> ...



VOX nunca va a ganar hombre, olvídate de eso. VOX funciona como válvula de escape para que los españoles decentes mantengan la esperanza (vana) de que un día llegará un gobierno que ponga las cosas en su sitio. Eso no pasará, nunca. Y tampoco va a entrar en el gobierno nacional porque antes Frijolito pacta con Perro Sánchez que con Abascal. Estamos solos, tio, y cuánto antes caigamos de la burra antes nos pondremos las pilas y empezaremos a buscar soluciones, porque como nos quedemos esperando a que otros nos arreglen el desaguisado (VOX o cualquiera por el estilo) nos morimos de viejos con la risita de estas hienas grabada en la retina


----------



## ashe (5 Ene 2023)

Eigentum dijo:


> Conozco gente de compromis a nivel local, son gente que viven con sus padres, tiran de becas o ganan cuatro duros por ir a sesiones del ayuntamiento etc, es gente que en cuanto pierda votos compromis, acabarán mendigando, en las drogas, el alcohol o viviendo con los papis hasta que hereden la vivienda, no exagero pero los que conozco de IU o Compromis son autenticos energumenos.



Que es calcado a lo de cagaluña


Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si no fuera por la impresora ya estaríamos al borde de otra guerra.



Precisamente por la UE estamos como estamos, bueno mas bien gracias a la mierdocracia traida por henry kissinger y willy brand poniendo a su hombre de paja llamado felipe gonzalez con los tontos útiles de cagaluña y euskalmordor que mucho decir no de boquilla pero por debajo de la mesa incluso mas servil que felipe gonzalez son en realidad, solo aparentar en la foto


TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



Mas que genética española que con Franco se fusiló poco en realidad


Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Espero que los valencianos esten contentos con sus politicos, pronto podran ser el patio trasero de Cataluña.



¿y que te hace pensar que por cagaluña no se mueva parte del avispero?


Gorguera dijo:


> Quien quiera entender que entienda.



¿como se llama el cuadro?


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ene 2023)

Lo he visto en Cuatro, ha sido patético, hay una periodista que todo lo que haga este gobierno siempre le parece maravilloso....y todo lo que haga cualquier partido de la oposición algo horrible. Pues había una mujer de un grupo Católico y mofandose de ella porque criticase que se gastasen 60-70 mil euros y que siempre sea en contra de todo aquello que tenga que ver con la religión Católica, ya que ella además indicaba que tenía imágenes de años anteriores de que el grupo que se juntaba allí era de izquierdas, no de ultra derecha.

Después de eso han pasado a hablar de la fiesta anti-reyes magos de la Cup y grupos islámicos y que era incomprensible esos constantes ataques a nuestras tradiciones y a la religión Católica, que cada uno puede celebrar lo que quiera, pero hacerlo expresamente como norma para atacar a la religión Católica y tradiciones Españolas....pues esta periodista de nuevo justificandolo y que no tenía importancia, que solo faltaría que los grupos islámicos no pudiesen celebrar lo que quisieran aunque fuese una fiesta anti reyes magos el día de Reyes, que no era un ataque a nadie y mofandose de la mujer de dicho grupo Católico que estaban entrevistando, en un momento dado aún ha sido tan lamentable de atreverse a decirle que si estaba lanzando amenazas (cuando más correcta no ha podido ser)....la "periodista" ya no sabía que estupidez soltar para intentar hacerla de menos en antena, ha sido dantesco.

Si fuese a la inversa pondrían el grito en el cielo, racismo, delito de odio.....y se sancionaría. En este caso no, si atacas a la religión Católica o tradiciones Españolas, aún hay periodistas fans de este gobierno, que no solo lo justifican, si no que lo aplauden....lamentable.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

Pabloom dijo:


> VOX nunca va a ganar hombre, olvídate de eso. VOX funciona como válvula de escape para que los españoles decentes mantengan la esperanza (vana) de que un día llegará un gobierno que ponga las cosas en su sitio. Eso no pasará, nunca. Y tampoco va a entrar en el gobierno nacional porque antes Frijolito pacta con Perro Sánchez que con Abascal. Estamos solos, tio, y cuánto antes caigamos de la burra antes nos pondremos las pilas y empezaremos a buscar soluciones, porque como nos quedemos esperando a que otros nos arreglen el desaguisado (VOX o cualquiera por el estilo) nos morimos de viejos con la risita de estas hienas grabada en la retina



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu pensamiento.


----------



## midelburgo (5 Ene 2023)

superloki dijo:


> El objetivo principal que les encantaría derribar es la Cruz de los Caídos. Van tirando las pequeñas que hay en algunas poblaciones, pero si pudieran tirar la cruz del Valle de los Caídos no lo dudarían ni un segundo. Eso les escuece de mala manera, porque son palabras mayores... tirar esa cruz es otro tema totalmente diferente...



Con la falta de mantenimiento se va a caer sola. Es lo que tiene el hormigón armado con varas de hierro, que cuando le llega el agua se hincha y revienta.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Ene 2023)

Las minorías poderhabientes europeas siempre recurren al islam cuando ven peligrar su status...

Veamos:

El ISLAM sirve como QUINTA COLUMNA contra el PUEBLO siempre que en Europa hay situaciones que podrían derivar procesos revolucionarios (de abajo hacia arriba). El momento histórico actual, con los planes del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL de terminar con el bienestarismo (porque no es sostenible) y sustituir a la población europea por inmigración, el islam vuelve a ser muy útil, como ya lo fue en otras épocas... ahora ya directamente integrado a la fuerza en los pueblos europeos. Los musulmanes jamás harán una revolución contra el ESTADO, en todo caso querrán imponer un ESTADO TEOCRÁTICO, pero el ESTADO (y el CAPITALISMO) seguirían... y las alianzas entre élites (y contra el PUEBLO) siempre se dan, SIEMPRE.

¿Acaso no es una RELIGIÓN ESTATAL el progresismo-feminismo demenciado actual (capitaneado por el IV REICH alemán en marcha -Unión Europea-, por ahora en la forma de imperialismo económico, pero que con el rearme aprobado por Alemania, será también militar)?

*Sí, aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes por un lado la promoción en occidente del feminismo, la hipersexualización de las niñas y el homosexualismo, y por otro la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos, mutilados e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él (que también), sino sobre todo al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociabilidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsabilidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, templanza, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo (por ejemplo el exterminio de la población autóctona y su sustitución por inmigración).

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad por los suelos.
Amoralidad bienestarista.
Individualismo del peor.
Consumismo extremo.
Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas las cadenas.
Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer
*Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
EMIgracionismo-antirracismo (como herramientas autolegitimantes para extender el islam)
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? La respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON.* Y lo son porque, *en esencia,* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, animalismo, pandemismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.


El futuro es con islam porque así lo ha decidido previamente el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (el alemán, pero también casi todos los demás).

El franquismo era filoislamista... Incluso el catolicismo priminegio, no en vano fueron élites católicas visigodas (obispo Oppas, etc.) las que invitaron a entrar a los musulmanes... Las élites de poder se convierten a lo que haga falta con tal de defender su STATUS.

Todas las élites de poder se ENTIENDEN y colaboran para SOMETER AL PUEBLO, cuando éste se LEVANTA.

1- Las élites de poder siempre se respetan entre sí, salvo cuando entran en conflicto de intereses.

2- El *islam es MUY apreciado por las élites occidentales*, y cada vez que alguna de éstas tiene problemas con otras, reclama la ayuda del islam.

3- El islam siempre acude solícito a la llamada porque sus sagradas escrituras les obligan a EXPANDIRSE sea como sea... y porque en concreto ahora las sociedades islámicas están ya en descomposición, en decadencia, y su forma natural de expansión es en Europa. En los países musulmanes de oriente medio apenas superan ya la tasa de reposición de 2,1 hijos por mujer, algunos ya están por debajo... Por contra, los musulmanes que emigran, gracias a las ayudas que les da Europa, tienen mas hijos. El ISLAM es depredador, no creador, por eso allí donde se instala tiende a destruirlo todo... Lo que no quita para que ahora dicha colaboración entre élites europeas y musulmanas sea buscada por también por las europeas.. porque éstas no están en condiciones de elegir-exigir: o islam o posibles levantamientos populares de los pueblos europeos.

a) *Hubo *colaboración en la invasión musulmana de la península (élites católicas invitando a los musulmanes).
b) *Hubo *colaboración en la primera guerra mundial (y fue *Alemania*).
c*) Hubo *colaboración en la guerra civil española (élites fascio-católicas *pro-germanas* con 100.000 soldados musulmanes).
d) *Hubo *colaboración en la segunda guerra mundial (una vez más *Alemania, **los nazis eran los más islamófilos de todos*).
e) *Hay *colaboración ahora con la inmigración masiva hacia Europa que las élites europeas (sobre todo, una vez más, *alemanas*) han diseñado para la sustitución poblacional de cara a poder competir económicamente (ya sin bienestarismo) con las potencias emergidas y/o emergentes. Y con Alemania como potencia imperialista principal de nuevo.

*Ahora todo se oculta y se le da la vuelta, haciendo pasar a los neonazis y la ultraderecha como islamófobos.... Y como éstos son EL MAL ABSOLUTO (logro absoluto de la propaganda), todo lo que ellos digan es así mismo el MAL... por tanto, si los nazis modernos son islamófobos, lo "correcto" es ser islamófilo.*

El fascismo y el nazismo (y el franquismo) fueron, y son, PRO-ISLAM... La izquierda también, obviamente, en tanto que totalitaria.

El ISLAM está en crisis absoluta en sus territorios de origen, sólo tiene dinero, y sólo mientras aguante el petróleo. Y son las élites europeas y occidentales en general las que están SOSTENIENDO e IMPULSANDO el ISLAM... porque el islam es el mejor sistema totalitario de cara a afrontar el futuro que llega, una vez concluido el bienestarismo.

No se trata de islamizar Europa en su totalidad, sino de tener un quinta columna en todos los rincones de Europa. Así impedirán la revolución popular.

Es nuestra decisión hacer o no la revolución popular, de abajo hacia arriba, y contra todo tipo de minorías poderhabientes y todo tipo de PODER CONCENTRADO; si nuestra decisión es que NO, luego no valdrán lloros.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



.

Si no fuera por cierras regiones periféricas España será fascista.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Ene 2023)

jeiper dijo:


> Si la pusieron en 1944, es franquista. Es correcto y en estricta aplicación de la ley de memoria democrática.



Según tú argumento de retrasado también habría que demoler los embalses, centrales nucleares, colegios, hospitales, viviendas, etc construidas en la época del Caudillo.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Eigentum dijo:


> Conozco gente de compromis a nivel local, son gente que viven con sus padres, tiran de becas o ganan cuatro duros por ir a sesiones del ayuntamiento etc, es gente que en cuanto pierda votos compromis, acabarán mendigando, en las drogas, el alcohol o viviendo con los papis hasta que hereden la vivienda, no exagero pero los que conozco de IU o Compromis son autenticos energumenos.



No podia ser de otra forma.

Habrá que ver a que se dedican cuando ya no les queden '' símbolos franquistas'' q retirar, apuesto a q empezaran a pioletazos entre ellos.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Lo peor que les puede pasar a estos rojos casposos y trasnochados es quedarse sin presuntos simbolos franquistas.



Lo peor para ellos, lo mejor para el resto.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Diek dijo:


> Por lo menos no la han "derribado", se quita del parque y se la llevan a una Iglesia, pero porque había mucha polémica con el tema.



Hay por ahí un video de unos tronkolaris que terminan en urgencias al acabar bajo los escombros de una cruz derribada. Muy nutritivo el.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

tortura dijo:


> La cruz expresa nuestro reconocimiento -en común- de que somos una nación también católica (hace referencia a la figura de Jesucristo) que murió por nosotros en la cruz, y que significa un "acontecer" eclesiástico que merece respeto por su "exaltación de fe cristiana" cosa que protege nuestra Constitución y que la Iglesia es la que lo dispone así. Hay que no vengarse de aquellos que lucharon por "nuestra España" -los dos bandos- y que ya que hay estatuas o calles dedicados a los republicanos también hay que reconocer a los hombres y mujeres libres que dieron su vida por España. NO A ESTA CAMPAÑA INTIMIDATORIA QUE SIGNIFICA UNA DIVERSIÓN SIN LIMITES CONTRA ESPAÑA YA QUE ATENTA A NUESTRA SOBERANÍA NACIONAL Y A TODO AQUELLO POR LO QUE DIERON VIDA NUESTROS PADRES...MAL GOBIERNO DIGO YO... Y ESPERO QUE CUANDO GOBIERNE ALGUIEN SERIO POR LO MENOS SE VUELVA A RESTAURAR EL DAÑO SUFRIDO.



Estas muy equivocado. Esto no tiene pinta de ir a arreglarse d ningún modo. Estos quieren vendetta, y la van a tener, de la mano de otegui, compromis, los catalufos y esos 20.000votos de teruel no existe que les dio el gobierno a esta pande de hijos de la gran puta. 
Y mientras quitan esta cruz, en pueblos como Carboneras, en almeria, se levantan monumentos en recuerdo y exaltación de los milicianos republicanos adornado con la desteñida, para que no haya equívocos. 
Les va a costar 100 años, pero al final, a base de propaganda, cultivar el odio y retorcer la verdad cubriéndola con mentiras van a conseguir aparentar una victoria pirrica. 
Eso si, como prenda la mecha.... Se van a cagar vivos.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Eso que dices ya ocurrió en las Fallas de 2021.....
> Y por eso la "indultaron" entre los aplausos de los ONGetas.



Si es que tenemos muy poquita memoria.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Qué guerra más bien ganada.



El error fue no haber hecho lo que ellos nos tenian preparado si ganaban. Tremendo error.


----------



## frenlib (5 Ene 2023)

RogerKint dijo:


> A ver si te bombardean a ti, gilipollas.



España está perdida, no te has dado cuenta que el país está muerto, gilipollas que no quiere ver la realidad. Sigue soñando.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Rustin dijo:


> La barbarie en Asia de los musulmanes, destruyendo los símbolos de moralidad que representaban los Budhas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316622
> 
> ...



Hay miles de fotos rondando por ahí, de milicianos con sus trofeos, que eran frailes, niños, curas, huesos sacados de sus tumbas para servir de atrezzo para sus macabras postales. 
Luego, a la hora de luchar con hombres la cosa cambiaba y salian corriendo como ratas, como las putas que son.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Ene 2023)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> "monumental protesta" = 4 tarados franquijjjtajjjj borrachos jajajjaajjajjjj
> 
> okdiarrea/10



En Barcelona organizan una velada anti-reyes magos los de la Cup junto con asociaciones musulmanas y el mísmo día Pspv y Compromis, retiran una cruz católica (desprovista de simbología franquista) de un parque. Evidentemente que algunos protestamos para defender nuestra identidad, la cultura y el legado de nuestros antepasados que algunos queréis laminar.


----------



## skan (5 Ene 2023)

Qué asco me dan los de Compromis, menuda chusma.


----------



## Ace Tone (5 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No hay derecho. Esa cruz no tiene nada que ver con dictaduras. Ni con laicidad, porque su presencia no fuerza a nadie a creer o no creer y en qué o a quién, sino que refleja cierto carácter de la civilización occidental y de la cultura española.



Es que como hay una cruz en el Valle de los Caídos, ahora por lo visto cualquier cruz es un símbolo franquista.

Además, quitarla costó 60.000 euros, factura a todas luces inflada y que llenó los bolsillos de algún amiguete de la alcaldía.


fluffy dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
> Eso es concordia democrática y tal.



Esto es crispar y enfrentar cada vez más a la gente, y en definitiva acortar el tiempo que falta para que en España haya una 2ª guerra civil.

Al piojoso ese que se ríe, dan unas ganas de cambiarle la sonrisa por llanto de una hostia...


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2023)

Covaleda dijo:


> *Nota para los dirigentes de Vox, entiendo que de particular importancia:
> 
> Si se llega a posiciones políticas lo bastante robustas como para empezar a echar abajo el desaguisado montado por ZP y sucesores en esta materia, recuérdese:
> 
> ...



La infame ley de memoria histérica y esta última actualizada que es todavia peor está claro que hay q derogarla, pero de restituir nada no habria que hacerlo ya que también forma parte de nuestra historia. Creo que sería un error igual que el que ellos han cometido. 
Esta es mi humilde opinion, que como el ombligo todos tenemos una.


----------



## antiglobalista (5 Ene 2023)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuatro páginas y nadie dice nada de los perros del Estado.
> 
> Otra vez siendo los cooperadores necesarios de la destrucción moral de España.
> 
> De verdad que no os podéis imaginar el asco que me entra al ver uno de ellos.




+ Infinito+1 a tu comentario


Colaboradores necesarios con todo lo que está pasando


----------



## antiglobalista (5 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Se estsn perdiendo las sanas costumbres....




Ufffff como te la juegas con tus comentarios eh


Que antisistema,que malote.


----------



## BananeroGrone (5 Ene 2023)

Tremendo País les está quedando. País de viejos estúpidos. ¡A la ascendencia se le honra y se le respeta, no se derramó sangre en vano para entregar el país en bandeja de plata al bolchevismo satánico!


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ene 2023)

me preocupa que el partido que alentó y provoco la guerra civil, no lo reconozca a día de hoy


----------



## CliffUnger2 (5 Ene 2023)

fluffy dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver cómo lo goza la rata de Compromis riéndose (por supuesto detrás de una barrera de policías) de los vecinos.
> Eso es concordia democrática y tal.



Cuando ya no sea el politiquillo de turno, lo mismo no le va hacer tanta gracia salir a la calle.


----------



## Rextor88 (5 Ene 2023)

Lector21 dijo:


> Quitando cruces católicas y construyendo nuevas mezquitas.



La cruz se la llevan a una iglesia, que es donde debe estar. A mi no me gusta que en un parque haya una cruz igual que no hay símbolos árabes o de otra cosa. Un parque es neutral. Lo de las mezquitas, pues como las iglesias, como los templos budistas o los centros de yoga, cada loco con su tema.


----------



## Camaro SS (5 Ene 2023)

iases dijo:


> Esos " vecinos" se han estado riendo 40 años de los muertos ajenos y ahora que no lo pueden hacer más rabian



En serio piensas lo que dices ?


----------



## HaCHa (5 Ene 2023)

Si queríais dejarla ahí otros cincuenta años más lo teníais bien fácil: haber ganado la guerra.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

iases dijo:


> Yo iba a decir lo mismo de los fachas anclados a sus dictaduras , cunetas y confesionarios











Hallados los restos de 72 soldados de Franco al buscar a dos represaliados


El Grupo de la Memoria Histórica no halla los cadáveres de los republicanos




elpais.com


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> La cruz se la llevan a una iglesia, que es donde debe estar. A mi no me gusta que en un parque haya una cruz igual que no hay símbolos árabes o de otra cosa. Un parque es neutral. Lo de las mezquitas, pues como las iglesias, como los templos budistas o los centros de yoga, cada loco con su tema.



Masonazis ignorando que España es cristiana y está llena de cruces en lugares públicos, como debe ser.


----------



## Rextor88 (5 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Masonazis ignorando que España es cristiana y está llena de cruces en lugares públicos, como debe ser.



Despierta, el Cristianismo y la Masonería es lo mismo en esencia, adoran a Cristo-Lucifer. Esotéricamente es de sobra conocido que adoran a la misma jerarquía de seres de luz y que estos han sido quiénes han creado todas las religiones (que aunque parezcan diferentes, no lo son).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Despierta, el Cristianismo y la Masonería es lo mismo en esencia, adoran a Cristo-Lucifer. Esotéricamente es de sobra conocido que adoran a la misma jerarquía de seres de luz y que estos han sido quiénes han creado todas las religiones (que aunque parezcan diferentes, no lo son).



Narcohereje defeca locura.

Cambia de camello.


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Ene 2023)

No entienden por las buenas. No lo han hecho en toda la historia de la humanidad, no lo van a hacer ahora por primera vez.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (5 Ene 2023)

Todo el mundo sabe que a Jesús le crucificaron los romanos por FRANQUISTA.














QUE VIVA JESUCRISTO ME CAGO EN TAL


----------



## jeiper (5 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Según tú argumento de retrasado también habría que demoler los embalses, centrales nucleares, colegios, hospitales, viviendas, etc construidas en la época del Caudillo.



La ley delimita claramente lo que hay que retirar. Léetela:



> *Artículo 35. Símbolos y elementos contrarios a la memoria democrática.*
> 
> 1. Se consideran elementos contrarios a la memoria democrática las edificaciones, construcciones, escudos, insignias, placas y cualesquiera otros elementos u objetos adosados a edificios públicos o situados en la vía pública en los que se realicen menciones conmemorativas en exaltación, personal o colectiva, de la sublevación militar y de la Dictadura, de sus dirigentes, participantes en el sistema represivo o de las organizaciones que sustentaron la dictadura, y las unidades civiles o militares de colaboración entre el régimen franquista y las potencias del eje durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## HaCHa (5 Ene 2023)

Diek dijo:


> la cruz mas grande, que se ve desde toda la ciudad de Castellón, la del Bartolo, no la pueden retirar



¡Esa se levantó en 1985, subnormal! Con los rojos en el poder. 
Y la pagaron los meapilas. Conque toda vuestra, que al interés público se la sudan vuestros tótems. Esto es, que por nosotros los rojos, como si os la metéis por el culo. De hecho, ya podríais empezar.

P.D. Y antes de que digas otra catetada propagandística para lerdos, documéntate un poquito acerca de por qué no la hemos tirado abajo ya, anda:





Cruz de Bartolo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Covaleda (5 Ene 2023)

Pabloom dijo:


> VOX nunca va a ganar hombre, olvídate de eso. VOX funciona como válvula de escape para que los españoles decentes mantengan la esperanza (vana) de que un día llegará un gobierno que ponga las cosas en su sitio. Eso no pasará, nunca. Y tampoco va a entrar en el gobierno nacional porque antes Frijolito pacta con Perro Sánchez que con Abascal. Estamos solos, tio, y cuánto antes caigamos de la burra antes nos pondremos las pilas y empezaremos a buscar soluciones, porque como nos quedemos esperando a que otros nos arreglen el desaguisado (VOX o cualquiera por el estilo) nos morimos de viejos con la risita de estas hienas grabada en la retina



Mi mensaje no es un pronóstico electoral.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (5 Ene 2023)

Mucho retirar cruces pero no cierran la fanquista Radio Television Española o la Organización Nacional de Ciegos de España.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Mucho retirar cruces pero no cierran la fanquista Radio Television Española o la Organización Nacional de Ciegos de España.



O la Agencia EFE, o el INI (ahora SEPI), o la extra facista del 18 de julio y la clerical de Navidad, la lista es larga...


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

asqueado dijo:


> El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta
> 
> 
> El PSOE retira una cruz católica de un parque Castellón de la Plana por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta.
> ...



Los moros no tienen que hacer nada.
Sólo esperar un poco más.


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> "monumental protesta" = 4 tarados franquijjjtajjjj borrachos jajajjaajjajjjj
> 
> okdiarrea/10



Tonto útil al islam. Te darán una patada cuando les hayas terminado de hacer el favor.


----------



## Funcional (5 Ene 2023)

No va de rojos. Va de la asignatura pendiente de los masones: retirar cualquier símbolo cristiano. El vejete de Compromís acaba de cerrar un trabajo de su repugnante logia.


----------



## HaCHa (5 Ene 2023)

Funcional dijo:


> No va de rojos. Va de la asignatura pendiente de los masones: retirar cualquier símbolo cristiano. El vejete de Compromís acaba de cerrar un trabajo de su repugnante logia.



Por orden de los aliens narcosatánicos bolivarianogays.


----------



## Aeneas (5 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Esta progresia que se ha hecho con el país es igual de ignorante que los talibanes que destrozaron los monumentos históricos porque les "ofendían". Qué mérito tiene derribar una cruz de hace más de 70 años dedicada a las víctimas de violencia?



Pregúntaselo a los que apoyas en Ucrania que andan de la misma guisa.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Ene 2023)

6 semanas y 60.000€ para quitar una cruz jajajajaja


----------



## *OBERON* (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sputnik (5 Ene 2023)

jeiper dijo:


> La ley delimita claramente lo que hay que retirar. Léetela:




Hombre, la Ley De Memoria Democratica

Lo de memoria y democratica, habiendola pergueñado estos mostrencos, es un oximoron de libro, pero en fin, a algunos os vale para lameros las heridas...cuidado no envenenaros con vuestra propia bilis.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2023)

Psoe psoeando

Al Psoe solo le queda ir guerracivileando, destruir familias y seguir robando dinero por donde pueda


----------



## Sputnik (5 Ene 2023)

Joder, Cataluña es un hervidero ponzoñoso lleno de detritus humanos, no he visto mas derroicion absurda que la de esa provincia, pobre de los españoles que asi se sienten viviendo alli.

Es aun peor que "Pais Vasco" que despide un hedor a rastas, pelomorados, asesinos y caraduras a cientos de kilometros.

No viviria en esos antros ni con tu dinero primo.


----------



## ceropatatero (5 Ene 2023)

Y todos éstos actos de vandalismo y terrorismo histórico estamos pagando tu y yo con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## Diek (5 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¡Esa se levantó en 1985, subnormal! Con los rojos en el poder.
> Y la pagaron los meapilas. Conque toda vuestra, que al interés público se la sudan vuestros tótems. Esto es, que por nosotros los rojos, como si os la metéis por el culo. De hecho, ya podríais empezar.
> 
> P.D. Y antes de que digas otra catetada propagandística para lerdos, documéntate un poquito acerca de por qué no la hemos tirado abajo ya, anda:
> ...



Lo sé perfectamente que se levantó en el 85, gilipollas, así como que había una anterior, no me hace falta mirar la Wikipedia.

Los rojillos ponen la excusa del franquismo, pero lo que les jode es todo lo que huela a hispanidad o cristiandad. 

Y manda huevos que tenga yo que defender a los meapilas, que soy ateo desde niño, pero es que no puedo con el progrerio y sus mierdas.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ene 2023)

asqueado dijo:


> El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta
> 
> 
> El PSOE retira una cruz católica de un parque Castellón de la Plana por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta.
> ...



Me habeis ahorrado la merienda y la cena jajajajajajjajajaja 

Los fachas bien escocidos y llorando, vaya gozadaa!! Es que me pongo palotee!!

Vivaaa Pedrooo Sanchez!!


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Por orden de los aliens narcosatánicos bolivarianogays.



No todos los que vivimos nuestro pasado con normalidad y queremos cuidarlo somos conspiranoicos (soy ateo).
Pero todos los que estáis borrando nuestro pasado tenéis una cosa en común: Sois tontos útiles a la morisma que expande el islam.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



1492


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

Diek dijo:


> Lo sé perfectamente que se levantó en el 85, gilipollas, así como que había una anterior, no me hace falta mirar la Wikipedia.
> 
> Los rojillos ponen la excusa del franquismo, pero lo que les jode es todo lo que huela a hispanidad o cristiandad.
> 
> Y manda huevos que tenga yo que defender a los meapilas, que soy ateo desde niño, pero es que no puedo con el progrerio y sus mierdas.



Nos lavaron el cerebro de pequeños.
Déjalo. En realidad es una ovejita más que se cree ovejita "reivindicativa".
No supo salir del engaño y odia a su país y a sus orígenes.
Salir de ahí es dificil. Lo digo por experiencia. La morisma me abrió los ojos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ene 2023)

Venga, todos los nacionalpagafantas del foro a actuar coml si fuera inesperado o la primera vez.


----------



## deckard009 (5 Ene 2023)

Concejalía de memoria historica. Parece que en este pais sobra el dinero para colocar a vagos y maleantes.
Todo lo que sea para no madrugar y doblar el lomo, para los parientes y amgios, lo que sea. Que ya pagamos los que madrugamos y doblamos el lomo toda esta fiesta.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Ene 2023)

Lo suyo es que les tiraran huevos o pasteles o agua de lavar la pocilga de los cerdos, hacer se su felonía un recuerdo imborrable.


----------



## Tronio (5 Ene 2023)

"La lucha a muerte entre la masonería y la fé católica" causó la renuncia de Ratzinger, según el periodista español Daniel Estulin EXPLÍCITO


Periodismo sin maripositas




explicitoonline.com


----------



## jpjp (5 Ene 2023)

Hay que dejarse de liberalismo que están dejando que los sociatas progres y comunistas hagan esto no queriais libertad pues tomad libertad, a esos que os hacéis llamar liberales católicos.
El liberalismo es un cáncer es pecado es una herejía y aún encima cómplices de los zurdos.


----------



## Jordanpt (5 Ene 2023)

asqueado dijo:


> El PSOE retira la cruz de un parque de Castellón por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta
> 
> 
> El PSOE retira una cruz católica de un parque Castellón de la Plana por "franquista" en medio de una monumental protesta.
> ...



Que guantazo tiene el risitas 

Hijo de su madre..


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Ene 2023)

Obviamente una cruz no es franquista ni católica, simboliza la crucifixión de Cristo en nosotros.
Pero los masones y satanistas la odian y por eso las quitan.
Y nadie hace nada.


----------



## Aotearoa (5 Ene 2023)

Agenda 2030, chutes de ultrapestífero baphometismo en vena:









World Economic Forum Declares Pedophiles 'Will Save Humanity' - News Punch


The World Economic Forum is now calling for the decriminalization of sex with children, arguing that laws against "age gap love," more commonly known as pedophilia, "violate human rights."



newspunch.com





*El Foro Económico Mundial (FEM) declara que los pedófilos "salvarán a la humanidad

Una controvertida iniciativa promovida en los pasillos del poder por el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos, dirigido por Klaus Schwab, va a levantar en armas a las familias y a todo aquel que se preocupe por los niños.*







El Foro Económico Mundial pide ahora la despenalización de las relaciones sexuales con niños, *argumentando que las leyes contra el "amor a edades diferentes"*, más comúnmente conocido como pedofilia, *"violan los derechos humanos".*

En lugar de ser un azote,* la epidemia de pedofilia que azota el mundo es en realidad "un regalo de la naturaleza" a la humanidad, según Klaus Schwab,* cuyo Foro Económico Mundial *ha declarado que la naturaleza está creando pedófilos en cantidades cada vez mayores por una razón.*

Según un trabajo de investigación presentado en el FEM de Davos, *el fenómeno de la pedofilia representa un intento de la naturaleza de limpiar la Tierra y "salvar a la humanidad" de sí misma. *Las personas atraídas por menores *tienen muchas menos probabilidades de producir un gran número de descendientes*, según los datos académicos, y los llamados "menores de edad" con los que mantienen las llamadas "relaciones" tienen estadísticamente menos probabilidades de pasar a ser ellos mismos cabezas de familias numerosas.

Esto atrae al FEM y a su visión de destruir la unidad familiar y despoblar la tierra.

El FEM, que ha ordenado a los principales medios de comunicación que empiecen a difundir la historia,* quiere introducir una política internacional que obligue a la mayoría de los países a despenalizar o, como mínimo, a relajar sus leyes contra la pedofilia.

El New York Times, siempre a la vanguardia de la agenda globalista, publicó un artículo de opinión argumentando que la pedofilia no es un delito.*

Según el Times,* la protección de los derechos civiles debe extenderse a los pedófilos*. "Sin protección legal, un pedófilo no puede arriesgarse a buscar tratamiento ni a revelar su condición a nadie en busca de apoyo".







Para no quedarse atrás, *la CNN contraatacó con un artículo en el que proclamaba que los pedófilos no son "monstruos"* ni "desviados sociales que viven en las sombras". Según la CNN, ya es hora de que la sociedad actualice su imagen de los pedófilos.

La CNN siguió este artículo con una llamada aún más explícita a la compasión.* En lugar de considerar a los pederastas lo más bajo de lo bajo, deberíamos acercarnos a ellos y tratar de comprenderlos,* según la CNN porque, afirman, *"uno no puede elegir no ser pederasta".*

El psicólogo Jesse Bering, autor de "Perv: The Sexual Deviant in All of Us",* también insta al lector a simpatizar con los pederastas, *escribiendo que las personas con pedofilia "no viven su vida en el armario; están eternamente acurrucados en una habitación del pánico."

Salon también entró en el acto,* instándonos a conocer a los pedófilos que tienen buenas intenciones.

Y la BBC, que pasó décadas encubriendo al pedófilo más famoso de Gran Bretaña, Jimmy Savile,* también *quiere que pensemos positivamente sobre la nueva generación de pedófilos.

No se equivoquen, está en marcha un intento coordinado de presentar la pedofilia como "inofensiva".*

¿Qué está pasando? Los medios de comunicación nos presentan un caso clásico de la "ventana de Overton". Según el politólogo Joseph Overton, existe una ventana dentro de la cual hay ideas consideradas "aceptables" por la sociedad, toleradas por tanto incluso por quienes no las comparten. Las ideas fuera de esta ventana se consideran "extremistas" y no se aceptan en el debate público.

A partir de esta idea de la ventana de Overton, se ha pasado a teorizar cómo una idea actualmente radical puede conseguir ser aceptada por la sociedad, o incluso convertirse en política popular. Se trata de una escala de percepciones, por la que se pasa de ver una idea como impensable, a verla como radical, luego aceptable, después popular y, en ese punto, llevada a la práctica por la política.

*Según la élite mundial de Davos, es hora de que la sociedad en general se ponga a su altura y relaje el obsoleto tabú social contra la pedofilia*. ¿Y qué mejor manera de cambiar la moral de la sociedad que lavando el cerebro a los niños?

Esta misma semana, Klaus Schwab fue pillado alardeando de cómo el Foro Económico Mundial se ha infiltrado completamente en los sistemas educativos de muchos países. *Según Schwab, si se expone a los niños a la ideología del FEM a una edad suficientemente temprana, se les puede adoctrinar por completo.*



Se han infiltrado en las escuelas, trazando un rumbo directo hacia nuestros hijos. Y ya sabemos que se han infiltrado en los gobiernos.

*Los gobiernos de todo el mundo, que operan bajo el control del Foro Económico Mundial, están librando una guerra contra nuestros hijos*. Los Jóvenes Líderes Mundiales de Klaus Schwab *están intentando sistemáticamente normalizar la pedofilia y despenalizar el sexo con niños en todo el mundo.*

Esta semana, *en la Nueva Zelanda de extrema izquierda de Jacinda Ardern, un juez declaró que los niños de 12 años pueden consentir tener relaciones sexuales con adultos.* Han oído bien. El caso en cuestión lo protagonizó un hombre de 45 años cuya defensa se centró en la afirmación de que su víctima de 12 años "lo deseaba".* Según el hombre de mediana edad, la niña de 12 años le presionó para mantener relaciones sexuales.*

_"Sé que era una niña, pero la forma en que se acercó a mí era propia de una mujer madura. La rechacé, pero ella volvía a mí. Ella realmente quería hacerlo",_ dijo el hombre de 45 años sobre la niña, que entonces tenía 12 años.

En los últimos días del juicio, el juez Earwaker abordó la cuestión del consentimiento de una persona menor de 16 años, según un informe del New Zealand Herald:

"Legalmente, una persona menor de 16 años no puede dar su consentimiento para los cargos de actos indecentes, por lo tanto, como jurado, todo lo que tienen que decidir es si los actos indecentes tuvieron lugar", dijo.

Luego vino la sorpresa. El juez dijo al jurado:

"Pero en cuanto a las relaciones sexuales, una persona menor de 16 años puede dar su consentimiento. Tienen que considerar si el consentimiento se dio o no basándose en las pruebas que tienen".

*Bienvenidos a la Nueva Zelanda de Klaus Schwab.*

Pero esperen a escuchar lo que está sucediendo en Francia.

Emmanuel Macron fue reelegido presidente a principios de este en unas elecciones ampliamente consideradas sospechosas. *Quizás no sorprenda que también sea uno de los Jóvenes Líderes Globales de Klaus Schwab y que Francia también esté normalizando la pedofilia.*

El gobierno del presidente Macron votó en contra de tener una edad de consentimiento en Francia en 2018,* convirtiéndose en una de las primeras naciones en ceder a la presión de una cábala internacional decidida a despenalizar el sexo con niños en todo el mundo.*

Esto significa que la ley en Francia no tiene edad legal de consentimiento, y los adultos que tengan relaciones sexuales con niños de cualquier edad no serán procesados por violación *si la víctima infantil no puede probar "violencia, amenaza, coacción o sorpresa."*

El proyecto de ley contra la violencia sexual y de género, conocido como ley Schiappa, fue promulgado por el Parlamento francés el 3 de agosto, desatando la indignación en Francia, ya que los padres y los grupos de derechos de los niños acusaron al gobierno de Macron de traicionar a los niños de la nación.

La falta de una edad de consentimiento pone a millones de niños en grave peligro de sufrir abusos sexuales en Francia, según los responsables de la protección de la infancia.

Por supuesto,* los principales medios de comunicación son cómplices de su silencio. *También ellos han sido infiltrados por el Foro Económico Mundial y tratarán de anularte si te atreves a hablar de cualquiera de estos temas. *Según los principales medios de comunicación en 2020, la obesidad es saludable. Las vacunas experimentales no hacen que la gente se desplome y muera. Y el aborto es amor.*

George Orwell nos advirtió sobre estos tiempos. Dijo que la élite intentaría convencernos de que dos y dos son cinco. Que la guerra es la paz.

Ahora intentan convencernos de que violar niños es una forma de hacer del mundo un lugar mejor.

Ni Orwell pensó que llegarían tan lejos.

Pero si usted ha estado prestando atención a las absurdas políticas de la FEM en los últimos tiempos no se sorprenderá. *Todas las políticas de la FEM tienen algo en común:* nos deshumanizan, nos degradan y se burlan de nosotros. Están diseñadas para quitarnos todas las alegrías de la vida e infligirnos el máximo dolor.

También está la campaña de despoblación, que durante mucho tiempo fue una teoría conspirativa, pero que ahora ha salido a la luz. *Ni siquiera intentan fingir que nos quieren eliminar a la mayoría de nosotros.*

Según estos dos matones del FEM, todos los grupos religiosos se oponen al Foro Económico Mundial porque las religiones quieren "más almas" y el FEM "quiere menos".

¿Cuándo nos plantamos y decimos "basta"? ¿Cuántas veces tiene que declarar el Foro Económico Mundial sus siniestras intenciones antes de que el mundo se detenga y escuche?

*La mano derecha de Klaus Schwab, Yuval Noah Harari*, que tiene un largo historial de decir la parte tranquila en voz alta, *ha declarado que Dios ha muerto y que "Jesús es una noticia falsa".

Según Harari, no hay lugar en el mundo moderno para los valores cristianos tradicionales*. *Es hora de que el mundo acepte la divinidad del Foro Económico Mundial y deje de lado los anticuados tabúes sociales.*

Señalar la maldad de la élite nunca parece hacer mella ni tener ningún impacto en ellos. ¿Por qué? Porque no tienen vergüenza. No tienen vergüenza porque no tienen brújula moral. No tienen brújula moral porque creen que Dios está muerto y viven según la regla de "haz lo que quieras". Este precepto infesta cada fibra de su ideología, desde las elecciones, hasta las fronteras abiertas, el cambio climático, el aborto, la pedofilia, lo que sea.

Sé que a veces puede parecer oscuro y solitario, pero las masas están despertando y la élite no podrá tomar el control tan fácilmente como esperaban.

Incluso las ovejas están abriendo lentamente los ojos, lo que significa que hay esperanza para la humanidad si seguimos educando a las masas. Por favor, dale a me gusta a este vídeo y suscríbete a este canal para que podamos seguir difundiendo la palabra a lo largo y ancho y exponer la agenda de la élite globalista.

Estamos juntos en esto y lo más importante es no dejarse desviar por políticas sucias y distracciones que pondrán a la gente unos contra otros.

El enemigo común es el que intenta controlarte y envenenarte y corromper a tus hijos, no tu prójimo. Si nos mantenemos fuertes y unidos ganaremos esta batalla.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## GarciaBarbon (5 Ene 2023)

Y toda esta gente que protesta .. ¿no pueden hacer una colecta para una demanda colectiva a la Rahaola Irene montero. l*a tipa de compromis*, que se puso a cobrar el paro, despes de pedir la baja de Vicepresidencia. 

si, la que parece una bruja, y tiene un marido pederastra. no me acuerdo del nombre, y nome patece buscarlo


----------



## stuka (5 Ene 2023)

Lo de menos es que fuera "franquista". Lo importante es que es una CRUZ.


----------



## Cane-flauto (5 Ene 2023)

Y en las fuerzas de orden público no hay ningún creyente que le superen estás tropelías y se nieguen a participar en actos que son propios de mafiosos?
La objeción de conciencia ya no existe en España.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Ene 2023)

jeiper dijo:


> La ley delimita claramente lo que hay que retirar. Léetela:



Me limpio el culo con tu ley y con tu cara.


----------



## FuckCommunism (5 Ene 2023)

Yo quiero que estos progres de mierda neobolcheviques se quiten de una vez la careta y directamente digan lo que piensan en su más profundo y oscuro ser que les lleva a hacer estas cosas. Sé perfectamente que hay algo que les impide, quizás un pequeño halo moral que les impide decir,

*JESUCRISTO ERA FACHA*


----------



## ASSONFIRE (5 Ene 2023)

Y ahora ya...si ponen ,no más de puro giliprogresismo,una estatua de Mahoma ,es que lo bordan...

No cabe un tonnnnnnto más!!!!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Ene 2023)

stuka dijo:


> Lo de menos es que fuera "franquista". Lo importante es que es una CRUZ.



Así es.

Los rojos basura son y en basura se convertirán.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Ene 2023)

Rojos = BORREGOS


----------



## kronopio (5 Ene 2023)

Estos son los mismos que promueven el aborto y siguen la agenda desnatalizadora.Lo digo por eso del borreguismo.


----------



## HaCHa (5 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> los que estáis borrando nuestro pasado tenéis una cosa en común: Sois tontos útiles a la morisma que expande el islam.



El Islam como estructura socioeconómica y cultural está ya al borde del colapso.
Es lo que tienen las religiones, todas terminan como el cristianismo en Esñapa: siendo un monopolio de ancianas y de desquiciados. Los dioses mueren cuando se quedan sin fieles, como han hecho todos los que se inventaron hasta la fecha, desde Amon Ra hasta Zeus, Júpiter, Odín, Quetzacoatl, Donald Trump o Son Goku. Los que siguen vivos sólo es por el momento y con el tiempo la ciencia hará que dejen de inventarse estupideces.

Los movimientos migratorios, en cambio, esos nunca terminarán. Esos prevalecen sí o sí. Son tan antiguos y persistentes como lo es nuestra especie y estarán ahí incluso cuando estemos en vías de extinción. A este sitio seguirán y seguirán viniendo olas de expatriados, ya sean magrebíes, latinos, marcianos o subsaharianos. Es porque esto es zona de paso para todas las grandes migraciones.

Bienvenido a Esñapa. Pa la próxima a ver si aprendes algo en secundaria. A ver si hay suerte y hasta comprendes qué es el Islam y dónde empieza y termina su influencia en las cosas. O por qué tienes extranjeros sueltos por la calle.


----------



## Akira. (5 Ene 2023)

Caballero caballero, apártese de la cruz que nos han ordenado retirarla, caballero.


----------



## HaCHa (5 Ene 2023)

Diek dijo:


> Lo sé perfectamente que se levantó en el 85, gilipollas, así como que había una anterior, no me hace falta mirar la Wikipedia.



Pues hazlo, so espabilao; y aprende que la anterior, la fachorra, ya la volaron por los putos aires en el 36.

Si la que hay ahora no molesta (por ahora) es porque está en los terrenos del convento y pagada con el dinero de los meapilas. Que tampoco se trata de quemar cada iglesia y cada puñetero símbolo de burrez, sino de que Castellón esté como está ya casi: sin vestigios propagandísticos del facherío a cuenta, cargo y mantenimiento del patrimonio público.

Y en nada os ilegalizamos la Fundación esa del chorizo que nos saqueó durante décadas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Ene 2023)

Huele a 1936


----------



## macready (5 Ene 2023)

Quitan cruces y ponen demoños¡¡ Jojojojojo.






Spanish city protests against 'too friendly' devil sculpture


----------



## Persea (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Persea (5 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> Quitan cruces y ponen demoños¡¡ Jojojojojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el detallito de la cadena dice mucho...









El escandalazo de las cruces invertidas en la iluminación navideña en Granada y Zaragoza


Elegir precisamente una cruz invertida no avala esta interpretación ni cualquier otra versión útil para una Navidad laica pero respetuosa




www.libertaddigital.com









_Naturalmente, la decisión del alcalde socialista de Granada, Francisco Cuenca, que llegó al cargo tras la dimisión del naranja Luis Salvador y después de una brecha sin explicación en el centro derecha, ha descolocado a muchos y ha suscitado la crítica de católicos y no católicos que, sobre todo, *no entienden a qué viene esto de las cruces invertidas*. Pero que el alcalde de Zaragoza, del PP, Jorge Azçón, haya hecho lo mismo, al menos en la calle Tomás Bretón de la capital del crecido ahora Ebro, produce perplejidad._

NO. No produce ninguna perplejidad que el alcalde del PP haga lo mismo que uno del psoe.


----------



## Leopoldo (5 Ene 2023)

Tienen que volver a levantarlas y sanseacabó. No hay nada irreversible.


----------



## Camaro SS (5 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Habría que investigar de forma seria qué pasa con la genética española para que produzca tantos rojos.



No es genética, es falta de educación financiera.


----------



## Max Kraven (5 Ene 2023)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Espero que le metan la cruz entera por el culo al antonio



No que le gusta.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:34 PM)




----------



## ciberecovero (Jueves a la(s) 9:58 PM)

​


----------

